# Itachi vs Mihawk



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 19, 2014)

This fated battle is inevitable.

Condition: Itachi sama in chatacter, is healthy, and can use use Mangekyo techs without body fatigue. Mihawk in character.

Distance: 50m
Location:Empty Marineford
Speed
A)Equalized
B)Use those calcs.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 19, 2014)

IC or BL?
1) IC Itachi gets wrecked.
BL Itachi Totsuka's.
2) IC Itachi gets wrecked.
BL Itachi gets wrecked, too.
EDIT: Just noticed the starting distance. Mihawk wrecks in every scenario.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 19, 2014)

Mihawk takes this via powerscaling


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 19, 2014)

People are forgetting how fast Itachi would drop Mihawk with genjustu, seriously that's all Itachi does.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 19, 2014)

the only way Itachi can hope to win is via genjutsu.in scenario B it has very little chance of working.in scenario A he may be able to use a genjutsu and win.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 19, 2014)

Mihawk.
That is all.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 19, 2014)

Itachi solos 

But really, itachi is not getting wrecked as the poster here are actually implying,  there's basically no huge speed difference here (in both scenarios, nobody is getting blitz by any chance) , both of them can One-Shot each other, but itachi has the clear advantage due to having 

1.kage bushin fient (which he can test out Mihawk abilities before heading in or use it as an distraction while he gets the slip on him. 

2. His dozen "genjutsu crows" (without knowledge this can easily put Mihawk under a genjutsu so fast he wouldn't even know he was in one, heck even with extreme knowledge, nardo was put under a genjutsu after fighting itachi Twice) & P.S his crow genjutsu doesn't require eye contact, as also has his finger point (no name) genjutsu.



(Can't find the other genjutsu name & yes I'm using wiki, don't feel like finding the chaps )

*Edit: this is not the one Im looking for but meh .

*

Or just Tsukayomi him when he get in range.

Itachi has clear advantages while in close up/mid range.

Itachi takes it, (thanks to genjutsu mainly )


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2014)

>implying he does any of that before getting cut in half



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> People are forgetting how fast Itachi would drop Mihawk with genjustu, seriously that's all Itachi does.



Once again... you speak for the naruto side when they clearly lose


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 19, 2014)

As with all itachi matches no knowledge means mihawk meet eyes with itachi and suffers tsukyuomi but with knowledge he avoids eye contact and bisect itachi.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 19, 2014)

Mihawk

swings

his

sword,


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 19, 2014)

Mihawk>Doflamingo>Luffy&Law. Massively hypersonic+ for both speed and reaction, at least island level DC and durability. Mihawk should also have Observer Haki and would be able to dodge the contact with MS and instead outright cut him down.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 19, 2014)

What in the actual fuck are you guys mentioning Mihawk slashes for as if there gonna tag itachi who has MHS+ reaction & arguably combat speed as well? Is there a new calc that puts Mihawk slashes in the four digit mach ? 

As of my knowledge ,Mihawk is not blitzing itachi & vice versa.

As I mention above in my earlier post, itachi has an obvious advantage due to having numerous ways of genjutsu-ing him
(& especially not having any knowledge) guarantees an easy genjutsu upon him

Itachi takes this.


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2014)

Mihawk cuts Itachi in half.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 19, 2014)

-Healty 
-50 m 
-speed equalised
-no knowledge 

Itachi wins via Genjutsu


----------



## Null (Apr 19, 2014)

One of them flicks their wrist

And it's not Itachi


----------



## Urouge (Apr 20, 2014)

@linewhatever what you don't get is that mihawk will start with a flying slash. Just so you know the slash he cut the ice wave with was invisible. He cuts the blind ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 20, 2014)

Urouge said:


> @linewhatever what you don't get is that mihawk will start with a flying slash. Just so you know the slash he cut the ice wave with was*Lolinvisible*. He cuts the blind ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)




I would like to see where it was stated in the manga that it was invisible 

The fact that a basic sharingan can see hundreds of tiny individual cellular level wind blades , & on the top of that MHS+ reaction guarantees he's not getting hit . 

Heck, iirc base luffy with a little trace of shit pre- cog avoided a point blank slash.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 20, 2014)

You don't get it, do you?
Mihawk starts with a slash. Itachi dies.
Simple as that.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 20, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> The fact that a basic sharingan can see hundreds of tiny individual cellular level wind blades , & on the top of that MHS+ reaction guarantees he's not getting hit .
> 
> Heck, iirc base luffy with a little trace of shit pre- cog avoided a point blank slash.



Umm, you do know, that even shitty precog>>>>>> merely seeing the attack after the fact.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 20, 2014)

Great gif. Keeping.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2014)

ends in sex


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

Naturally 

what we are trying to find out though is who penetrates whom


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 20, 2014)

The one with the big black sword, of course.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 20, 2014)

The one who actually has a sword, of course.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 20, 2014)

Fuckin' hivemind.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 20, 2014)

I swear, I didn't see his post.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

But Itachi has a sword too 

and it's fucking big.... really big


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 20, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> But Itachi has a sword too
> 
> and it's fucking big.... really big



Mihawk's is black tho.
Black>>>


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 20, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Muahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, that shit ain't funny. It's like you were reading my mind.
Dafuq?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2014)

Wait what?

Since when can Itachi see Air Particles


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

Since Kenpachi can


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2014)

since everyone in OP could


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 20, 2014)

Not that impressive but still a good feat for a basic sharingan.



To everyone but kakashi, it would of looked as if "FRS" was just a huge explosion. Although kakashi wasn't able to count all the wind blades that hit kakazu ( I don't blame him , almost all of kakazu cells were deceased)but he was the only one able to see what truly happened to kakazu & was able to count a few wind blades.

& iirc, sauce was able to see diedaras cellular level bugs.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2014)

Sure I always thought that was due to the eyes being able to see Chakra 



but whatever...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

FRS is manipulating wind nature *chakra*.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 20, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> FRS is manipulating wind nature *chakra*.



But the fact of the matter is , the chakra ( which is basically energy) inside the wind needle wouldn't be any bigger than the needle itself (which is cellular level amount of chakra in each wind needle)

But for the sauce case , I was wrong, there was basically a cloud of bugs with chakra in the air. (Which is way easier to see than kakashi case) but meh

Imagine a MS perception of sight.

@Boyd, that's a interesting scan, but mainly I notice a feat for genjutsu, sauce was able genjutsu from a 100 meters away ( way further than the 40 meter range genjutsu) & also iirc diedara eye helps resist genjutsu 



He was already under a genjutsu this point 

Even if Mihawk attack is invisible ( which it is not) it should be carrying some kind of energy behind it

Equalization rule 

 Itachi still takes this via Genjutsu


----------



## Fujita (Apr 20, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Even if Mihawk attack is invisible ( which it is not) it should be carrying some kind of energy behind it
> 
> Equalization rule



Uh 

You don't exactly equalize run-of-the-mill kinetic energy with mystical energy sources


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm more interested in Mihawk's air slashes suddenly being invisible.

I mean... we just had a Mihawk vs Kenpachi thread and the majority argued that Kenpachi will be able to parry all of them. And now this.

What happened to conistency of arguements, cancerdome?


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 20, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Uh
> 
> You don't exactly equalize run-of-the-mill kinetic energy with mystical energy sources



Your right  

But it actually doesn't matter really, cause Mihawk attacks are not invisible


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 20, 2014)

MIhawk-

*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Slashes 
2) Slashes
3) Slashes
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
n) Slashes




Itachi-

*Spoiler*: __ 



1) tsukuyomi GG
2) Amaterasu( may be dodged)
3) Totsuka GG
4) Shadow clone feints(don't know whether haki can differentiate)
5)Yasaka Magatama
6)Yata mirror (nothing passes it)
7)Susanoo
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
n)cause Itachi



since speed is almost the same.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



 solos...........cause too much hax for Mihawk and all he knows is how to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



SLASH


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Lol yata mirror.
Mihawk swings his bread knife and it'll be cut like butter.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 20, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Lol yata mirror.
> Mihawk swings his bread knife and it'll be cut like butter.



Proof please...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Yata mirror got busted by a city level attack.
Mihawk is island level.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 20, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> lolzenath gonna lolzenath



It's arguable that Mihawk get's scale to don chinjao( although the hype was probably only scalable to young garp, white beard , dragon & roger) he is most like the god/top tier swordsmen so he can get the scaling.

But I notice a lot of folks are claiming admarials are getting scale to "Prime chinjao"  headbut with no reason or logic (or there using there admiral tier to justify they are scalable ). Heck young garp would of lost /gotten overpowered badly if he didn't cover his arm in COA.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 20, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> *Yata mirror got busted by a city level attack.*
> Mihawk is island level.



Kirin never shattered Yata mirror.......we don't even know whether Itachi used complete or skeletal version of his susanoo to block Kirin......hence we don't know the upper limit of Yata!!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Cool story bro. 

Though that just makes it either Unquantifiable+ or Wank+ level.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 20, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> Kirin never shattered Yata mirror.......we don't even know whether Itachi used complete or skeletal version of his susanoo to block Kirin......hence we don't know the upper limit of Yata!!




Yata is an independent item. 

The stage of Itachi's Susanoo would not change the mirrors strength.
Whether the wielder of a shield is a 5-year old or a trained soldier, the shield would remain exactly the same.
So if the shield broke it would not matter, since its only the strength of  his Susanoo, that is affected by the stage it is currently in.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

I forgot about Chinajo, what was the yield for his island cracking again?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

7 gigatons or so


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Apr 20, 2014)

Itachi wins and let me explain why.
First and foremost, although Itachi does not have island level DC, he does have enough to kill Mihawk.  For example, a swing from his Susano'o.  Of course, Mihawk's slashes are stronger than Susano'o's slashes, therefore making Itachi's use of Susano'o's swings as an offensive technique useless.  Of course, Susano'o is not all Itachi has.  
But before I go on, I'd like to ask whether Itachi has Shisui's eye or not; because if he does, then he can use Kotoamatsukami.
If he doesn't then Itachi can use Yasaka Magatama and Amaterasu simultaneously.  Let me explain.  Itachi can use Shadow clones to encircle Mihawk.  Then, he can have some of them use Amaterasu.  While Mihawk is busy dodging Amaterasu, Yasaka Magatama strikes Mihawk.  The encirclement negates Mihawks slashes because Mihawk does not have an attack that goes 360 degrees.  Itachi can throw Kunai's, paper bombs, shurikens, all the while launching Amaterasu and Yasaka Magatama.  Either attack can hit Mihawk and kill him.   Not to mention Mihawk can be trapped by the various genjutsu techniques.
I honestly don't see this as too much for a healthy Itachi.  He can kill Mihawk with mild discomfort only because of his techniques and Mihawk's inability to kill everything around him.  

Keep in mind neither character can speed blitz the other.  Also, if someone thinks Obs Haki will do something, go back to Enel.  He still was hit by Luffy.  Also, if you still deny my reasoning, then use common sense.  Sure Mihawk can dodge shurikens, kunais, paper bombs, Amaterasu, yasaka magatama, etc., but he cannot dodge them all.  That's the beauty of Itachi, he can.  He can throw diff things at Mihawk in combination with others.  It's why he wins the fight with mild discomfort.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 20, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Yata is an independent item.
> 
> The stage of Itachi's Susanoo would not change the mirrors strength.
> Whether the wielder of a shield is a 5-year old or a trained soldier, the shield would remain exactly the same.
> So if the shield broke it would not matter, since its only the strength of  his Susanoo, that is affected by the stage it is currently in.



Skeletal version can't wield Yata I suppose...


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

The only tehniques in Itachi's arsenal that are useful against Mihawk are genjutsu (obviously), Totsuka's soul sealing and that's it.

Magamata and Amaterasu do not posses the DC required to harm someone who gets the Don Chinjao scaling (though Ama might be able to if we accept feebas's theory on accumulated damage).


----------



## Chad (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah, Itachi wins this one.

He has more than enough reactions to keep up with Mihawk. Yata Mirror not only blocks all Mihawk's shockwaves, but _reflects_ them as well. Mihawk will learn that the only way to get red of Susanoo is to directly attack the Susanoo's vertebrae. But if he gets too close, Mihawk will fall under Dusk Crow Genjutsu. The genjutsu that doesn't require eye contact to work as he's used it on Nardo from his blind spot. If Mihawk has KH, it won't work on Itachi since he's stronger willed than a majority of OP verse.

I'd say Itachi takes this in 30 seconds. 

And to the Chinjao scaling, I just don't see the Yoru splitting continents  in half.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Apr 20, 2014)

Who cares if he gets Chinjao scaling?!  If Mihawk could literally stand there and take a Yasaka Magatama, then why not let Zoro just swing away at him at the beginning of the series?!  No, the fact of the matter is, Mihawk's BODY cannot handle Yasaka Magatama, his swings obviously can.  But like I said, that's the beauty of the encirclement strategy.  Mihawk's arsenal does not include a 360 degree attack.  Your attempt to rebuke my points is beyond preposterous and laughable at best.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

And when did yata mirror not only block but reflect an attack of Mihawk's caliber?



> Who cares if he gets Chinjao scaling?!



you should, because if he does that means anything weaker than Don Chinjao's headbutt isn't hurting him



> If Mihawk could literally stand there and take a Yasaka Magatama, then why not let Zoro just swing away at him at the beginning of the series?!



so Mihawk can't tank Zoro's slashes? is that what you are trying to say?



> No, the fact of the matter is, Mihawk's BODY cannot handle Yasaka Magatama



your opinion is not a fact



> But like I said, that's the beauty of the encirclement strategy.



If only Itachi had the chakra needed for that strategy

and if only that would actually be helpful



> Your attempt to rebuke my points is beyond preposterous and laughable at best.



Mirage is that you?


----------



## Chad (Apr 20, 2014)

Yata Mirror has no physical form. It can't be shattered, and it will stay there until Itachi dies. Mihawk's slash at most will push Itachi back a few meters if he defends with Yata.

The shield is also able to change it's own properties to match the attributes of the said attack.

#lata


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 20, 2014)

Astral said:


> Yata Mirror has* no physical form*. It can't be shattered, and it will stay there until Itachi dies. Mihawk's slash at most will push Itachi back a few meters if he defends with Yata.
> 
> The shield is also able to change it's own properties to match the attributes of the said attack.
> 
> #lata



Oh yeah ....forgot about this........so after all Itachi Wins.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 20, 2014)

Mihawk uses Haki to make Itachi's brain explode from how awesome Mihawk is.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 20, 2014)

Sir cool blizzard is actually right in the most 



1. We saw hold long it takes for sussano to fully form (especially summoning yata mirror) so it would of been impossible for him to form a complete susaano around him in the time Karin was coming at him

2. If he did in fact used Yatta mirror ( which I highly doubt) when karrin supposedly destroyed it, it would of been impossible for him to summon it again (Yatta mirror , & sword of Tusuka are not original items of sussano) so if he did in fact destroyed it, he would of not been able to summon it again


It was his complete sussano what shield him enough to survive karrin


But the fact of the matter is, it really doesn't matter seeing how itachi complete susanno gets scale to Afternoon tiger (probably high megatons) or I heard somebody said he gets scaled to dierdra jelly fish bomb


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 20, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> 1. We saw hold long it takes for sussano to fully form (especially summoning yata mirror) so it would of been impossible for him to form a complete susaano around him in the time Karin was coming at him
> 
> 2. If he did in fact used Yatta mirror ( which I highly doubt) when karrin supposedly destroyed it,
> 
> It was his complete sussano what shield him enough to survive karrin



Karin is fodder. Itachi didn't need to activate Susanoo against her.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

so much Itachi wank


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

True that.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 20, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Heck young garp would of lost /gotten overpowered badly if he didn't cover his arm in COA.



And Chinjao uses CoA on his head so I kind of fail to see your point 

CoA is part of the arsenal of any top tier character, and gets included as their power. It's not some kind of cheat. I don't get why people say "oh this guy needed to use CoA so eh I guess X doesn't really apply to him" 

If Chinjao's feat doesn't get scaled to the admirals, it's not because Garp used CoA there  

(I agree with that scaling, by the way, just on basis of the admirals' general strength level)


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 20, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> so much Itachi wank





ZenithXAbyss said:


> True that.



Sorry Kishi made Itachi too perfect .............Mihawk had a chance had he been conveniently faster and some resistance against hax


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 20, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Karin is fodder. Itachi didn't need to activate Susanoo against her.



My phone is a bitch. #auto correct


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 20, 2014)

>Geebus christ.
The wank in this thread is disgusting.
Take your wank shit to the Naruto Battledome, Sir Not-Cool.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 20, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> It's arguable that Mihawk get's scale to don chinjao( although the hype was probably only scalable to young garp, white beard , dragon & roger) he is most like the god/top tier swordsmen so he can get the scaling.
> 
> But I notice a lot of folks are claiming admarials are getting scale to "Prime chinjao"  headbut with no reason or logic (or there using there admiral tier to justify they are scalable ). Heck young garp would of lost /gotten overpowered badly if he didn't cover his arm in COA.



They are 3 of the strongest fighters in the series.

There's your reason.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 20, 2014)

Itachi stomps, no difficulty.


----------



## Chad (Apr 20, 2014)

No one has yet to provide a sound argument for Mihawk other than saying "8 GT".


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Mihawk swings.
That's a sound argument.


----------



## Chad (Apr 20, 2014)

DC has nothing to do with victory, especially when it's only 8 GT. 

Sasuke has solo'ed teraton level characters when his DC far lower. Prime Itachi is even stronger than pre-ribcage awakening Sasuke.

The victor of this match depends on ones _strategy_, which means that the smarter character will win. Itachi is smarter than any OP character, so....


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2014)

Why did this thread reach 5 pages?


There are 2 outcomes, Mihawk swings and Itachi dies or Itachi gazes at Mihawk and places him in a Genjutsu. Which is faster?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Or Mihawk CoO then he swings.


----------



## Chad (Apr 20, 2014)

At 50 meters, the instant the match starts Mihawk will fall under Dusk Crow Genjutsu.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2014)

No you fodder.

What do calcs place them at?


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Why did this thread reach 5 pages?
> 
> 
> There are 2 outcomes, Mihawk swings and Itachi dies or Itachi gazes at Mihawk and places him in a Genjutsu. Which is faster?





> which is faster? Genjutsu



Mihawk swings , itachi cast a genjutsu
Mihawk swings, itachi dodges.
Mihawk swing, he hits a kage bushin fient then itachi follows up with his dozens of crows (which can cast a genjutsu without eye contact

Pick a scenario my friend


----------



## Chad (Apr 20, 2014)

Thought projection is undoubtably faster than a measly swing.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

Is Mihawk faster than Itachi to a degree where he could blitz him from 50 meters?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

CoO is the answer, plebs. 
He then closes his eyes and senses the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) position then swings.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

Right... it's not like Itachi can paralyze with his genjutsu or anything 

and CoO seems always to be the answer 

rather convinient


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

> and CoO seems always to be the answer


gotta use everything in his arsenal to maximum use.  


> rather convinient


Yep. 



> Right... it's not like Itachi can paralyze with his genjutsu or anything


Doesn't matter, would be dodged.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

dodging an illusion?

that's some epic skillz Mihawk got there


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Mihawk is a boss.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Considering that luffy who was <<<< mihawk in speed was able to dodge mihawks swing with CoO. 
Also, pretty sure CoO would warn him with itachis fuckery.
He simply just needs to not make eye contact.


----------



## Brooks (Apr 20, 2014)

Yata Mirror has no physical form....so, it can't be shattered by Fodderhawk swings.

Fodderhawk swings.....Yata Mirror reflects. GG fodderhawk


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2014)

If Yata doesn't have a physical form

how can it block anything


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

zenath, CoO doesn't break out of tsukuyomi.. It's just a sixth sense that does not get affected, but that does not mean his other five do not.

We went through this already


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> If Yata doesn't have a physical form
> 
> how can it block anything



with magic, duh 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Hardcore said:


> We went through this already



and so many times I've lost count

but it seems some cancerdomers can't remember what was argued a day ago, much less months


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

If Mihawk indeed has 8 gig slashes, it is NLF to say that Itachi can deflect them.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> zenath, CoO doesn't break out of tsukuyomi.. It's just a sixth sense that does not get affected, but that does not mean his other five do not.



Whoever said anything about tsukuyomi?
All my scenarios are ~tsukuyomi still not in effect because CoO would warn him about it.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

CoO gives you knowledge?


----------



## Brooks (Apr 20, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> If Yata doesn't have a physical form
> 
> how can it block anything



You should start reading the databook.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 20, 2014)

"Yata can't be shattered"

Yeah, that sounds _real_ believable

Edit: Or even if you want to grant that it won't break, it's still not immune to the NLF claim as far as what it can block


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

> databook


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 20, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> CoO gives you knowledge?



It's a universal alarm system 



> > databook



inb4 LS Haku


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 20, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> CoO gives you knowledge?



CoO is precog, it obviously gives you knowledge on what's going to happen silly.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

What's happening is that Itachi is looking at Mihawk, now does CoO tell him that if he looks back he would get mindraped?


----------



## Brooks (Apr 20, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> > databook



A better argument than "Fodderhawk Swings" all day.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> People are forgetting how fast Itachi would drop Mihawk with genjustu, seriously that's all Itachi does.





Arcana said:


> -Healty
> -50 m
> -speed equalised
> -no knowledge
> ...





TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> Who cares if he gets Chinjao scaling?!  If Mihawk could literally stand there and take a Yasaka Magatama, then why not let Zoro just swing away at him at the beginning of the series?!  No, the fact of the matter is, Mihawk's BODY cannot handle Yasaka Magatama, his swings obviously can.  But like I said, that's the beauty of the encirclement strategy.  Mihawk's arsenal does not include a 360 degree attack.  Your attempt to rebuke my points is beyond preposterous and laughable at best.





Brooks said:


> Yata Mirror has no physical form....so, it can't be shattered by Fodderhawk swings.
> 
> Fodderhawk swings.....Yata Mirror reflects. GG fodderhawk



Kishi made one hell of a character.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> But the fact of the matter is , the chakra ( which is basically energy) inside the wind needle wouldn't be any bigger than the needle itself (which is cellular level amount of chakra in each wind needle)
> 
> But for the sauce case , I was wrong, there was basically a cloud of bugs with chakra in the air. (Which is way easier to see than kakashi case) but meh
> 
> ...


Shisui would be proud of Itachi,  people forget how fast Itachi is to pull out genjustu.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Apr 21, 2014)

Umm...Ok, skimmed through this whole debate, and there's just one HUGE problem I'm seeing...

Since when was Mihawk confirmed to have Haki???

(Oh, and INB4 someone brings up THIS scene...)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder why those post were deleted
/@topic: coO only tells you what will happen but it doesn't tells you what made that particular event happened.
 CoO will tell mihawk that itachi will soon cast an illusion but that same coO won't tell him how exactly is itachi is going to cast the illusion


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 21, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> Umm...Ok, skimmed through this whole debate, and there's just one HUGE problem I'm seeing...
> 
> Since when was Mihawk confirmed to have Haki???
> 
> ...



The strongest swordsman in the world,a rival to Shanks,a pure physical fighter not having Haki?Lol

Also who taught Zoro how to use Haki?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> I wonder why those post were deleted
> /@topic: coO only tells you what will happen but it doesn't tells you what made that particular event happened.
> CoO will tell mihawk that itachi will soon cast an illusion but that same coO won't tell him how exactly is itachi is going to cast the illusion



CoO showed Luffy that his arms were gonna get sliced off by Milhawk.. exactly how it was gonna get sliced off.

Its precognition simple as that


----------



## Fujita (Apr 21, 2014)

Jesus fuck Nesha

I'm fairly certain that some of those deleted posts had some kind of substance in them 



Vicotex said:


> coO only tells you what will happen but it doesn't tells you what made that particular event happened.
> CoO will tell mihawk that itachi will soon cast an illusion but that same coO won't tell him how exactly is itachi is going to cast the illusion





"Kick with the right foot" is fairly specific as far as telling you how something's going to happen



TheGloryXros said:


> Umm...Ok, skimmed through this whole debate, and there's just one HUGE problem I'm seeing...
> 
> Since when was Mihawk confirmed to have Haki???
> 
> ...



It's... really... not at all reasonable to say that he doesn't have it


----------



## Alita (Apr 21, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> There are 2 outcomes, Mihawk swings and Itachi dies or Itachi gazes at Mihawk and places him in a Genjutsu. Which is faster?



This is what it comes down to IMO.

And IMO it should be itachi since it takes less time in my mind to look in mihawk's direction and put him under a genjutsu than it does for mihawk to swing a sword. Although even if mihawk does manage to swing first it's not like itachi can't doge it from a 50 meter distance anyway then genjutsu or whatnot.

I'd give this to itachi more often than not.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 21, 2014)

Has Itachi Genjutsu'ed someone from 50 meters away?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Has Itachi Genjutsu'ed someone from 50 meters away?



Earlier Lineage posted an feat where Sasuke put Deidara in a genjustu from 100 meters so yes the genjustu god sure could.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Earlier Lineage posted an feat where Sasuke put Deidara in a genjustu from 100 meters so yes the genjustu god sure could.



Sasuke's entire fight with Deidara was a lot of BS


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 21, 2014)

Itachi could do it hence he is>sasuke


----------



## TheGloryXros (Apr 22, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> The strongest swordsman in the world,a rival to Shanks,a pure physical fighter not having Haki?Lol
> 
> Also who taught Zoro how to use Haki?



And who says Mihawk taught it to him? For all we know, he could've simply developed Haki on his own as a result of his hard training...

Or do you think Mihawk taught him all those moves he's displayed in the New World as well, even though alot of them are simply improvements on his past moves...?

Honestly, why do so many One Piece fans find it so hard to simply believe that a Top-Tier could possibly be Top-Tier WITHOUT Haki? They could have some other means of dealing w/ Logias & other stuff for all we know...Like Jimbei for example, he didnt show usage of Haki, but he still could damage Luffy due to water particle manipulation.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Apr 22, 2014)

Fujita said:


> It's... really... not at all reasonable to say that he doesn't have it



Isnt that just relying on absence of evidence...?

You cant claim he has something without legit proof or implication. One Piece has abilities that are diverse as heck, and to claim that Mihawk has Observation Haki simply because he's a Top-Tier is, while with somewhat sound reasoning, still ambiguous. Like I said before earlier, people seem to not be able to believe that a Top-Tier could possibly NOT have Haki. Jimbei's a clear example of a Higher-Tier being able to do something Haki can WITHOUT showcasing Haki. (Using water particles to damage Luffy instead)

There's a reason why I chose the scene I linked as a predicted argument for Mihawk having Observation Haki. That could've just been Mihawk having really good perception & eyesight. In fact, the Wiki even says that. (Which, I know, not really that great of support, but still....)

I'm OK with people saying Mihawk could PROBABLY have Haki, but for people to just go ahead & assume he has any of them so specifically(people specifically citing Observation Haki), and then actually USE IT AS AN ARGUMENT--like as if it's something DEAD-ON CONFIRMED--that's where I have a problem.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 22, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> And who says Mihawk taught it to him? For all we know, he could've simply developed Haki on his own as a result of his hard training...
> 
> Or do you think Mihawk taught him all those moves he's displayed in the New World as well, even though alot of them are simply improvements on his past moves...?



So, uh 

Zoro improving those moves is in _no_ way indicative of Mihawk's training? 

Or is your position that even though Zoro spent two years on an island with a guy who agreed to train him, he didn't really learn anything...?

And really now, Luffy, the guy who was showing signs of Haki all throughout Marineford, had Rayleigh to teach him Haki. You think Zoro is just going to master it on his own (in a similar time frame)? 



> Honestly, why do so many One Piece fans find it so hard to simply believe that a Top-Tier could possibly be Top-Tier WITHOUT Haki? They could have some other means of dealing w/ Logias & other stuff for all we know...Like Jimbei for example, he didnt show usage of Haki, but he still could damage Luffy due to water particle manipulation.



1. Water particle manipulation? Rather doubt it works on all Logias (actually not sure if it has ever worked on one... eh... dunno... internal attacks certainly don't bypass their regen, as Apoo demonstrates)
2. Even if it did? It still leaves you at quite a power disadvantage when fighting another top tier who has Haki. 
3. Same as 2, but with precog factored into the mix 
4. Vice Admirals have some form of Haki. Other characters (Sentomaru, Pekoms, etc) have some form of it, and they're weaker than Mihawk. Being stronger doesn't mean you necessarily have to have Haki, but it seems that it's generally presented as a kind of prerequisite for climbing the ranks (in the Marines, with Pekoms's comment about Caribou not being ready for the New World, etc)


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2014)

Its basically stated that VA and above have some form of Haki...

I really don't see how a high or top tier, with the way things are presented, not having haki


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 22, 2014)

This is still going on??? 
I already posted that Itachi is too versatile for Mihawk and can fool him with Clones, Genjutsu, substitution jutsu etc etc.
He also has hax abilities....Yata, Tsukuyomi, Totsuka.......If Kotoamatskami is also allowed then this is a stomp...
Only if Mihawk had a huge speed advantage to evade most of these abilities, then I would have given this to Mihawk, but for now.........
*Spoiler*: __ 



 solos!!


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2014)

One swing thats all


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> One swing thats all



One glare (Or finger) thats all!!


----------



## Urouge (Apr 22, 2014)

He can glare all he want it ain't gonna stop the slash


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 22, 2014)

Urouge said:


> He can glare all he want it ain't gonna stop the slash



What if Mihawk thinks that he is slashing Itachi but he is rather slashing himself........
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kotoamatsukami GG FTW


----------



## Urouge (Apr 22, 2014)

What if blindy tripped on a rock and fall on his kunai


----------



## Brooks (Apr 22, 2014)

This shit is hilarious.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 22, 2014)

Urouge said:


> What if blindy tripped on a rock and fall on his kunai



What if Fodderhawk thinks that he is slashing Itachi but slashes his own D*** ???


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 22, 2014)

I feel like this happened before ... a lot.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Can't mihawk's slash be dodged?  Also Itachi points a  finger or looks at mihawk  gg.


----------



## tonpa (Apr 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Can't mihawk's slash be dodged?  Also Itachi points a  finger or looks at mihawk  gg.



Yeah I think Pretime skip luffy dodge it. If memory serves correctly.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 22, 2014)

tonpa said:


> Yeah I think Pretime skip luffy dodge it. If memory serves correctly.



He had a trace of COC . But yes it is quite dodgeable for someone as capable as itachi (especially at a distance)

I'll say it again. It's a matter of opinion, but it is quite obvious at that distance the time Mihawk takes to preform his slash, all itachi has to really do is stare at his eye (point or crows) 

And even if Mihawk got the slash off (which he likely will) at the distance of 20- 50 meters, itachi can simply evade it (if I'm not missing a four digit mach calc for Mihawk slashes  )

If Mihawk had knowledge on itachi genjutsu, he can pull of a win handily ( although I don't know if it would help against that finger point genjutsu)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, the mods here have time to delete post, but this horrible thread remains open


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 22, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> This is still going on???
> I already posted that Itachi is too versatile


Because you're the be-all, end-all? Get over yourself.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 22, 2014)

mihawk soloz


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

More like Itachi soloes.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cooly said:


> Because you're be be-all, end-all? Get over yourself.



This is a stomp anyway ....in Itachi's favour!! 
What is point of continuing this anyway......all Mihawk supporters can say is that he slashes, as if he can slash the universe in half.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lord Naruto is Bliss!!


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't really care who wins. Actually, I also think that Itachi takes it. But you're impertinent.

Naruto is objectively shit, though.



Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> as if he can slash the universe in half.....


No one remotely implied that.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Apr 23, 2014)

Fujita said:


> So, uh
> 
> Zoro improving those moves is in _no_ way indicative of Mihawk's training?
> 
> Or is your position that even though Zoro spent two years on an island with a guy who agreed to train him, he didn't really learn anything...?



Mihawk could've simply had him fight those baboons for endurance & muscle training for all we know; we're not sure on the details of exactly what Mihawk precisely taught him. It's indicative of Mihawk's training, sure, but it doesn't imply that Mihawk precisely said, "OK, we're gonna work on that Dragon Twister of yours & make it to where you can create a longer-lasting twister." 



> And really now, Luffy, the guy who was showing signs of Haki all throughout Marineford, had Rayleigh to teach him Haki. You think Zoro is just going to master it on his own (in a similar time frame)?



Now THIS point I can concede in. However, Zoro's only been shown to use Armament Haki. So thats the only Haki you can make a solid claim for Mihawk to have.



> 1. Water particle manipulation? Rather doubt it works on all Logias (actually not sure if it has ever worked on one... eh... dunno... internal attacks certainly don't bypass their regen, as Apoo demonstrates)



Youre missing the point of my argument. The Jimbei example was simply an example of how a character can have a way of bypassing Devil Fruit abilities without the need of Haki. I wasnt trying to argue that Jimbei or anyone else using Fishman Karate can hurt Logias that way.




> 2. Even if it did? It still leaves you at quite a power disadvantage when fighting another top tier who has Haki.



Dont really see why it's that big of a disadvantage if the enemy could simply have the higher stats overall.



> 3. Same as 2, but with precog factored into the mix



AGAIN, higher stats can overcome that. Precognition's nice & all, but if you aint got the reaction speed to actually deal with it, then you're still screwed.



> 4. Vice Admirals have some form of Haki. Other characters (Sentomaru, Pekoms, etc) have some form of it, and they're weaker than Mihawk. Being stronger doesn't mean you necessarily have to have Haki, but it seems that it's generally presented as a kind of prerequisite for climbing the ranks (in the Marines, with Pekoms's comment about Caribou not being ready for the New World, etc)



That's why I said it's somewhat within reason as to why people make this assumption. Still though, at the end of the day, it's an ASSUMPTION. Unless it's stated by someone that higher-tier Marines all have Haki, we can't just claim people to have things they haven't shown to be able to do. And it's a blatantly HUGE assumption to say that a character has a specific one, like how people here are claiming Mihawk to use Observation Haki to deal with Itachi's Genjutsu.



Byrd said:


> Its basically stated that VA and above have some form of Haki...
> 
> I really don't see how a high or top tier, with the way things are presented, not having haki



I thought that was just said about the Admirals?

Again, Jimbei using water particles. If he can do it, others can. ESPECIALLY in a diverse Series like One Piece. It's likely Mihawk has Haki, sure, but let's not act like it's 100% confirmed...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 23, 2014)

Zoro used CoO to find the dwarfs.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Apr 23, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Zoro used CoO to find the dwarfs.



Link? Cuz I dont remember this...


----------



## Fujita (Apr 23, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> Mihawk could've simply had him fight those baboons for endurance & muscle training for all we know; we're not sure on the details of exactly what Mihawk precisely taught him. It's indicative of Mihawk's training, sure, but it doesn't imply that Mihawk precisely said, "OK, we're gonna work on that Dragon Twister of yours & make it to where you can create a longer-lasting twister."



I honestly doubt that Mihawk just had him work on endurance and muscle training. 

Granted, _everything_ that Zoro has demonstrated after the time skip doesn't need to be the direct result of Mihawk's training (though it's pretty logical to assume that Zoro's development is heavily a result of the training), so eh

Not really a relevant point right now, anyway  



> Now THIS point I can concede in. However, Zoro's only been shown to use Armament Haki. So thats the only Haki you can make a solid claim for Mihawk to have.



Nah



He can sense Caribou, as does Sanji, so he has CoO



> Youre missing the point of my argument. The Jimbei example was simply an example of how a character can have a way of bypassing Devil Fruit abilities without the need of Haki. I wasnt trying to argue that Jimbei or anyone else using Fishman Karate can hurt Logias that way.



Yes, there are examples of this 

But most of them don't hold at all against all, or even the majority of DF users that Haki could help against. Jinbei? Might not work that well against some (or almost all) Logias. Elemental weaknesses? Good luck against anybody besides that one Logia. Seastone? Less people seem to use it than you'd think. Mihawk certainly doesn't. 

And that's why they don't show that a top tier can counter DF's in general without Haki, something that they'd need (or at least you seem to think so, or you wouldn't have bothered developing this counter )



> Dont really see why it's that big of a disadvantage if the enemy could simply have the higher stats overall.



And that's going to be true for most opponents you encounter?



> AGAIN, higher stats can overcome that. Precognition's nice & all, but if you aint got the reaction speed to actually deal with it, then you're still screwed.



And that's going to be true for most opponents you encounter? 

Frankly, just being strong and fast enough to overcome an opponent's Haki is a pretty tall task. We've seen it... between people on generally different levels (Luffy vs Hancock's sisters, for example). 



> That's why I said it's somewhat within reason as to why people make this assumption. Still though, at the end of the day, it's an ASSUMPTION. Unless it's stated by someone that higher-tier Marines all have Haki



This was stated



> we can't just claim people to have things they haven't shown to be able to do. And it's a blatantly HUGE assumption to say that a character has a specific one, like how people here are claiming Mihawk to use Observation Haki to deal with Itachi's Genjutsu.



Frankly, it's not

Though I will say that I think that the range of possible skill levels with CoO and CoA is a bit greater than we generally allow for in scaling. So you have a point there, I think.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Apr 24, 2014)

Fujita said:


> I honestly doubt that Mihawk just had him work on endurance and muscle training.
> 
> Granted, _everything_ that Zoro has demonstrated after the time skip doesn't need to be the direct result of Mihawk's training (though it's pretty logical to assume that Zoro's development is heavily a result of the training), so eh
> 
> Not really a relevant point right now, anyway



I know that's highly unlikely, but still, its a possibility. My point is, we dont know the specifics of what he taught Zoro. At least w/ people like Luffy & Nami, we had an idea of just what they learned. But pretty much all other Strawhats are up in the air as to what they really were taught, and what they possibly could've just picked up on their own.  





> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> He can sense Caribou, as does Sanji, so he has CoO



Alright, point taken.




> Yes, there are examples of this
> 
> But most of them don't hold at all against all, or even the majority of DF users that Haki could help against. Jinbei? Might not work that well against some (or almost all) Logias. Elemental weaknesses? Good luck against anybody besides that one Logia. Seastone? Less people seem to use it than you'd think. Mihawk certainly doesn't.
> 
> And that's why they don't show that a top tier can counter DF's in general without Haki, something that they'd need (or at least you seem to think so, or you wouldn't have bothered developing this counter )



It's One Piece, where character abilities are diverse as heck; we'll never know for the future...



> And that's going to be true for most opponents you encounter?



Again, just another possibility.




> And that's going to be true for most opponents you encounter?
> 
> Frankly, just being strong and fast enough to overcome an opponent's Haki is a pretty tall task. We've seen it... between people on generally different levels (Luffy vs Hancock's sisters, for example).



Again, just another possibility.



> This was stated



Again, where??? From what I remember, it was Sentomaru or someone who said that the ADMIRALS all have Haki, not generally every Top-Tier in the Marines. I could be wrong, though, but still, cant someone show me the proof?





> Frankly, it's not
> 
> Though I will say that I think that the range of possible skill levels with CoO and CoA is a bit greater than we generally allow for in scaling. So you have a point there, I think.



Alright, fair enough. I've conceded anyway w/ that example of Zoro using Observation Haki.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 24, 2014)

> Again, where??? From what I remember, it was Sentomaru or someone who said that the ADMIRALS all have Haki, not generally every Top-Tier in the Marines. I could be wrong, though, but still, cant someone show me the proof?


What?
The admirals are the top tier of the marines.

Also, vice admiral and above all know haki.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2014)

itachi solos


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 24, 2014)

Mihawks flexes.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 24, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> It's One Piece, where character abilities are diverse as heck; we'll never know for the future...



Didn't you just say we shouldn't argue based on possibilities? Hell, this has less support for it than Mihawk having Haki. 



> Again, where??? From what I remember, it was Sentomaru or someone who said that the ADMIRALS all have Haki, not generally every Top-Tier in the Marines. I could be wrong, though, but still, cant someone show me the proof?



Seems Zenith beat me to it



> Alright, fair enough. I've conceded anyway w/ that example of Zoro using Observation Haki.



Cheers


----------



## TheGloryXros (Apr 24, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> What?
> The admirals are the top tier of the marines.
> 
> Also, vice admiral and above all know haki.



Alright, point taken.



Fujita said:


> Didn't you just say we shouldn't argue based on possibilities? Hell, this has less support for it than Mihawk having Haki.



Fair argument. My bad brah.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 24, 2014)

Part 1 Luffy dodged Mihawk, Itachi is vastly superior to him


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 25, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Part 1 Luffy dodged Mihawk, Itachi is vastly superior to him



Power inflation. Ever heard of that?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

That's not even the case.
He saw what mihawk's about to do via pre cog + distance + plotshield.
And pre skip luffy is > itachi in speed.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 25, 2014)

Zennat prove it


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

What am i to prove?
Luffy is faster than nardo's frs.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 25, 2014)

Prove the shit and stop beating around the bush


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

What prove the shit?
Are you daft or something?
Luffy dodged lightning in melee range and it is >> frs.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 25, 2014)

How powerful would Itachi be if he had EMS and Perfect Susanoo? 

Btw world's strongest swordsman not having armament haki would be ridiculous.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> What prove the shit?
> Are you daft or something?
> Luffy dodged lightning in melee range and it is >> frs.



Eneru's Magic Lightning is not real lightning.


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Eneru's Magic Lightning is not real lightning.



Here we go again. lol. This thread should have been locked long ago.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't pay that any attention... He probably gonna claim that Ace Fire is not real fire or that 
or that Akainu Lava isn't real Lava


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 25, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Don't pay that any attention... He probably gonna claim that Ace Fire is not real fire or that
> or that Akainu Lava isn't real Lava



LOL And then what, BB's black holes aren't real black holes, Luffy's rubber body isn't made of actual rubber, real lava doesn't burn real fire?

Let them be, they are tards.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 25, 2014)

This thread needs the attention of a mod


----------



## Ryo Shiki (Apr 25, 2014)

Depends on who has greater reaction speed. If it's Itachi then he simply looks at him and wins. If it's. Mihail the. He simply swings his sword.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 25, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> LOL And then what, BB's black holes aren't real black holes, Luffy's rubber body isn't made of actual rubber, real lava doesn't burn real fire?
> 
> Let them be, they are tards.



So, Blackbeard's black holes are real?


----------



## Fujita (Apr 25, 2014)

> BB making actual black holes




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Apr 25, 2014)

What are people debating about right now?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

Mihawk swings.
Time for someone to close this.


----------



## Chad (Apr 25, 2014)

Mihawk swings, but it's actually a crow clone.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

But CoO tells him where the real itachi is.


----------



## Chad (Apr 25, 2014)

>Mihawk swings
















Substitution no jutsu.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

Mihawk swings
Itachi is dead
Get the picture?


----------



## Chad (Apr 25, 2014)

You think Mihawk can beat the guy who soloed the Juubi?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

Plot Twist: RS is the son of mihawk.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 25, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> LOL And then what, BB's black holes aren't real black holes,


Are you kidding me?
You actually think Teach creates real black holes?
Do you even know what a black hole is?


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 26, 2014)

Just for your information, 'Time' does not exist inside in the event horizon of an actual black hole,
no 'time' no particle interaction, no particle interaction=physics/logic is rendered invalid.

That is what a black hole is..


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Just for your information, 'Time' does not exist inside in the event horizon of an actual black hole,
> no 'time' no particle interaction, no particle interaction=physics/logic is rendered invalid.
> 
> That is what a black hole is..



  you don't know what you are talking about.......


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

Fine, I'll try to explain it. 


> Just for your information, 'Time' does not exist inside in the event horizon of an actual black hole,



Time is a passage of events... The theory for the event horizon is that it distort both time and space, which technically means time still exist inside it... 



> no particle interaction,



There are particle interaction in the event horizon and that was proven/shown whatever they call it around 2004 or 2008 or something.. we have proof that Black holes shoots out accelerated particles from its event horizon... 



> no particle interaction=physics/logic is rendered invalid.


and even without particle interaction it doesn't mean that physics is rendered or it becomes illogical it just mean that with the current data we have we can't determine how to understand the objects/events at hand.

An example would be a vacuum or an empty space, an empty space was theorize holds no particle but can be explained with logic or physics.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Wait what, lol. Physics and logic can't even be rendered invalid...our undestanding of them gets a bit messy though when we get passed an event horizon.

Anyway, what are you talking about? Aren't you supposed to spaghettify and continue falling until your reach the singularity after you get passed the event horizon? That can't happen without time. Time and space switch place inside a black hole. Since nothing can travel faster than light *you just can't get out of it*. Your future is set. It's just a matter of time before you get to the singularity.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 26, 2014)

BB said that the gravity of his DF was infinite. If we start to doubt what the characters says what will come next, Kizaru not being lighspeed, Chinjou not having split a whole continent, Enel not being god?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

> BB said that the gravity of his DF was infinite. If we start to doubt what the characters says what will come next, *Kizaru not being lighspeed*, Chinjou not having split a whole continent, *Enel not being god*?



Enel is not a god and was already proven in the series, Kizaru is only lightspeed with certain ability/attacks... Chinjao has an on panel feat. for his claim. seriously.. I know we all like OP but wanking it this much.. hahahahahaha.... Now show me a panel of this infinite blackhole...


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Fine, I'll try to explain it.
> 
> 1)Time is a passage of events... The theory for the event horizon is that it distort both time and space, which technically means time still exist inside it...
> 
> ...



1)Gravity causes the fabric of spacetime to distort. It causes time to slow down relative to the oberver far away to the observer closer to center of mass. Beyond the event horizon this distortion becomes so large/infinite that relative to the observer far away time will seem to be standing still.

2)That is called 'Hawking Radiation' and theoretically it comes from outside of the event horizon than inside. Naked singularities cannot exist.

3)Shorodinger's cat. Unless you can observe the cat, cat does not exist.

4)It cannot. Empty space contains particles, with mass in real numbers, they actually have a high density. ALL of empty space is made of these particles, then why does not empty space collapse into black holes?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

> 1)Gravity causes the fabric of spacetime to distort. It causes time to slow down relative to the oberver far away to the observer closer to center of mass. Beyond the event horizon this distortion becomes so large/infinite that relative to the observer far away time will seem to be standing still.



..That still means time exist, making something useless doesn't mean the same as not existing....



> 3)Shorodinger's cat. Unless you can observe the cat, cat does not exist.



but in the case of what we are talking about is that we already know that the cat(black hole) exist. what we don't know is what the inside of cat looks like(the singularity inside a black hole)...

and the point of my post is it just means we are lacking sufficient data for the object/event, it doesn't mean that there are no logical explanation or physics behind said object or event like you are claiming earlier....



> then why does not empty space collapse into black holes?



what does this have to do with anything?......   why would it collapse into a blackhole to begin with.. You need a massive amount of mass to produce a black hole which would not be existing or deficit in an empty space... so why would that cause a black hole?


----------



## Hozukimaru (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Enel is not a god and was already proven in the series, Kizaru is only lightspeed with certain ability/attacks... Chinjao has an on panel feat. for his claim. seriously.. I know we all like OP but wanking it this much.. hahahahahaha.... Now show me a panel of this infinite blackhole...



I'm fairly sure that he was being sarcastic.

Btw since we're talking about science, wasn't Kubo's depiction of space pretty funny and ignorant? lolKubo.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> I'm fairly sure that he was being sarcastic.



Okay, I misinterpreted it... then


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 26, 2014)

Wait, wait, no so fast geniuses.  

Are you telling me that we shouldn't take the characters' statements as the absolute truth?

Then Haku and Kizaru are not lighspeed? can anyone that isn't an Uchiha defeat an Uchiha? 

Has the world gone crazy? Is this part of Aizen's plan?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't push it, m8.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 26, 2014)

This thread has gone off topic....
OT: Itachi solos 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gai destroys both of them though....


----------

